# anal gland expression



## alyson (Dec 21, 2007)

Do most groomers do this? I saw on a TV show Dirty Jobs, a groomer who expressed the anal glands of the dog she was grooming.
Also, when a dog "scoots" his butt across the rug does it ALWAYS mean there's an impaction?


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, most groomers express anal glands (at least in my area). Anal gland impaction is common in many breeds of dogs and this saves a trip to the vet each time (unless the owner is willing to do it, but many dont know how). 

Scooting their bottom can mean a lot of things. Worms, anal gland impaction, something stuck there, or a simple itch.


----------



## grrroomer (Jan 6, 2008)

Having full anal glands doesnt have to mean that the glands are "impacted" usually smaller dogs have anal gland issues. Most groomers do express the glands but I wouldent recomend doing it yourself unless you have a pro show you how. The tissues are sensitive and with the wrong amount of pressure you can easily injure the pup. Not to mention you almost always have to bathe the dog after as the fluid is so noxious smelling.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I had two veterinarian recommend against expression of anal glands unless there is a problem. Dogs with hard stools normally express their glands by going potty. 

I do not own breeds that need to go to the groomer, but I would not appreciate if it was done without my permission by the groomer.


----------



## grrroomer (Jan 6, 2008)

Not many dogs have "hard stools" these days. As a groomer I will tell you that it is a standard procedure and you will have to request it NOT be done. The reason dogs have soft stools is because the quality of food today. If our dogs were eating bones and raw meat with fur included as they were designed to do in the begining of time then I would agree that its unneccissary. If you have ever seen a dog with a rupture anal gland, and I mean ruptured on the OUTSIDE of its body, leaving a huge gaping hole full of nasty fecal matter and pus, and you know all they had to do was express is regularly you may have a different opinion. Also I once worked for a vet who fed the "house dogs" the ones who lived at the clinic full time, whole pieces of chicken bones and all, cooked chicken from the fast food place next door to the office. Not all vets give good advice.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I do agree to a certain point; our dogs have very firm stool. I also have Ted on a no grain, no preservatives, no corn, no by products. I do agree raw feeding is really good for most if not all dogs, but for some people that's not an option. 

Teddie has firm stool and he's the only one that has to get his anal glands expressed. Only one of our four dogs has to have it done, and only two out of the several dogs we've owned and fostered.

And I'd just like to add that not all groomers do this. Teddie's doesn't and I had to take him a week ago to have them expressed; the first time they've ever been done and they weren't bad at all. 

All dogs express they're glands at some point either by themselves or by a vet/groomer.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

My dogs have never had their anal glands expressed (they're 6 yrs. old now). Their stools are quite firm (fed EVO + fresh meat + fresh, steamed vegetables). I see no reason to have this done on a regular basis, nor would I appreciate it if a groomer did so without informing me. I groom my Poodles now, but did take them to a professional for years. I think in some areas, groomers are not allowed to express the anal glands; only a licensed vet can do it.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> My dogs have never had their anal glands expressed (they're 6 yrs. old now). Their stools are quite firm (fed EVO + fresh meat + fresh, steamed vegetables). I see no reason to have this done on a regular basis, nor would I appreciate it if a groomer did so without informing me.


What they said. I wouldn't want a groomer expressing them.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

I do NOT express anal glands routinely when grooming. If it's a smaller dog who I suspect might need it done, I might ask the owner if they _want_ it done, but otherwise unless it's requested I don't do it. Ear hair plucking is another controversial topic at our local vets office. There are four vets, two are pro two are con unless there are repetitive ear issues. I DO pluck ear hair unless asked not to b'cause my belief is, if there's enough ear hair to warrant plucking, it does trap moisture and bacteria causing infection and yeast issues.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Well do bear in mind naysayers that there are two ways to express anal glands: internally and externally. The external one is the one most groomers do and isn't so very invasive. It's not a big deal. The internal one involves a bit more and I can understand being apprehensive about it. They won't do that one unless you ask for it at the vets. Some dogs need it some dogs don't. Max does and fortunately his groomer is next door to and affiliated with his vet so I feel safe about them doing whatever they need to do.


----------



## Dharlee (Dec 31, 2007)

I am taking Scruffy to the vet Monday to find out about this. My dogs usually have this done while they are at the groomers. My groomer happens to have been trained by my vet to do it. I can't tell if Scruff needs this or not, but he is awfully interested in that area, and to me it looks slightly swollen. I just hope we don't have to do the Elizabethan collar; after his neuter he got so stressed over that I thought he would never recover.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Unless the gland has a serious problem and needs surgery you won't need an e-collar. They just kind of milk the glands or add pressure to get the, and this is the official term, "stinky juice" out. It's really not a big deal in my mind. Many vets will show you how to just do it yourself, but that small fee is worth it not to have to smell/do it myself. Max gets irritated enough when I have to wipe his butt, or clean it at bathtime, no way am I sticking any fingers in there, uh-uh.


----------



## WicketLeia (Oct 15, 2007)

My Pek expresses his all the time when he barks real hard at something..it's disgusting!! The smell makes you want to throw up.


----------



## grrroomer (Jan 6, 2008)

WicketLeia said:


> My Pek expresses his all the time when he barks real hard at something..it's disgusting!! The smell makes you want to throw up.


This is another major reason why I DO do anal glands. After bathing my clients dogs, if they get startled or barking, the last thing I need is anal gland "stinky juice" all over the bums of my nice clean dogs. I hate to have to rebathe a dog. Owners dont appreciate the dogs scooting on the carpet and expressing their own anal glands either.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Um, I'm new to the whole grooming scene, but what is an anal gland exactly? It sure doesn't sound pleasant.

I know it emits a stink, but I've never smelt anything horrible coming out of Ringo's but (besides the obvious).


----------



## beccaze (May 11, 2008)

Inverse.. the answer to that, from what I learned.. in short form.

Anal glands are what dogs (and cats!) used back in the day, to mark their territory. The glands sit around the anal opening, and when the dog would pass a stool, the pressure would also release the "stinky juice" from the glands.

Obviously, domestic dogs don't need that anymore, which is a good thing, since their stool generally is not firm enough to apply the pressure needed in order to express any of the fluid. 

Groomers/Bathers, most of the time, will express the anal glands by pressing up and in against the glands (from the outside of the body, only a vet would do an "internal" express). It's a pretty nasty [smelling] chore, but it's a lot better than risking impacted glands in the future.


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

OK......... I'll pipe in here because bulldogs..............about 80% of them need to have theirs expressed for them. It is not done naturally for them on a regular basis no matter how hard the stool is. I don't have any idea why this breed is different from other breeds but this is yet another difference between bullies and majority of other breeds.

Maggie's need to be expressed about once every month and a half. It is not a fun thing to do, my suggestion is have your vet or groomer do it. It is a brownish mucus that smells the most vile fishy disgusting smell you have ever smelled in your life. If you choose to do it yourself think of it as 7:00 PM and 5 PM on a clock inside your dogs you know what. Also, do it while you are giving them a bath.


http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=625&S=1&SourceID=42

http://www.dr-dan.com/analsac.htm


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Out of my five only two need theirs expressed at the vet. Barney had an abscessed glad when he was very young and had to have a procedure to repair it, so ever since then I take him every other month to avoid it happening again. When Joey started alot of scooting I started taking him every other month, too. I wouldn't want to do it myself - it smells so putrid, but when we do it at the vet they come out smelling all coconutty!


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

LOL ^^^^^ coconutty

I've done it and it ain't pretty Talk about true love and devotion for my dog


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

I do Emma's glands myself, usually during a bath. Shes the only one that has issues. They were infected when we got her.


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dieselsmama said:


> I do NOT express anal glands routinely when grooming. If it's a smaller dog who I suspect might need it done, I might ask the owner if they _want_ it done, but otherwise unless it's requested I don't do it. Ear hair plucking is another controversial topic at our local vets office. There are four vets, two are pro two are con unless there are repetitive ear issues. I DO pluck ear hair unless asked not to b'cause my belief is, if there's enough ear hair to warrant plucking, it does trap moisture and bacteria causing infection and yeast issues.


Exactly. My own opinion is that if anal glads need to be expressed, that's a job best done by the vet. I absolutely agree with removing hair from ear canals.


----------



## DebD (May 24, 2008)

My cocker was licking himself to the point where he was all red and irritated and scooting after he pooped. I called the vet, and was told to bring him in. I felt so bad for him, I had a friend bring him to the vet the next morning. Turns out, he needed his anal glands expressed, the "brief" visit cost $35.00 and the anal gland expression cost $35.00. Oh, and he had been to the groomer the beginning of July, buy I didn't know you had to ask to have this done. Hopefully that won't happen too often! Ugh$$$ Every so often he licks himself alot, and I noticed a brownish discharge on his blanket that smells really funky--guess he can do this himself too. Anybody ever try to do this themselves?


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

DebD said:


> My cocker was licking himself to the point where he was all red and irritated and scooting after he pooped. I called the vet, and was told to bring him in. I felt so bad for him, I had a friend bring him to the vet the next morning. Turns out, he needed his anal glands expressed, the "brief" visit cost $35.00 and the anal gland expression cost $35.00. Oh, and he had been to the groomer the beginning of July, buy I didn't know you had to ask to have this done. Hopefully that won't happen too often! Ugh$$$ Every so often he licks himself alot, and I noticed a brownish discharge on his blanket that smells really funky--guess he can do this himself too. Anybody ever try to do this themselves?


Hating to admit this........... but I express Maggie's I am on the road so much for work and she goes with me, so when she starts the scooting I do it. She has to have hers done internally and it is NOT a pretty experience by any means. But I usually do it in the bathtub when I am giving her a bath.


----------



## DebD (May 24, 2008)

Magpie...Are the glands easy to find when they are full?? I felt for them, but couldn't really feel anything-probably cuz they are empty. I understand that they are on both sides of the rectum at 5 and 7 o'clock, and you just push in and up-is that right?


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

DebD said:


> Magpie...Are the glands easy to find when they are full?? I felt for them, but couldn't really feel anything-probably cuz they are empty. I understand that they are on both sides of the rectum at 5 and 7 o'clock, and you just push in and up-is that right?


YEP 5 and 7. You will feel what feels like two grapes and you then just apply softly pressure to them to express them. Do it while you are giving your dog a bath though other wise you are in for a nasty nasty experience.


----------



## Gryff'sMom (Aug 5, 2008)

Yikes! I've never heard of this,and I've always had dogs.

Does this happen in large breeds? My 9 week old new pup is a "scooter" after he poops-is this just a behavioral thing or could he be dealing with this gland problem?


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Gryff'sMom said:


> Yikes! I've never heard of this,and I've always had dogs.
> 
> Does this happen in large breeds? My 9 week old new pup is a "scooter" after he poops-is this just a behavioral thing or could he be dealing with this gland problem?


_very_ likely its his glands. 

I only have one dog with gland issues, i express them myself. *squirt*


----------



## Gryff'sMom (Aug 5, 2008)

So does this mean he will always have this issue?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

IMO the AG's should only be done when needed. I too would be upset if a groomer did this without asking. I did have a dog that needed her AG's expressed every couple of weeks. I added more fiber to her diet and she was able to go a month before needing it done. 

If you want to brave it and DIY here is a link. Although I highly recommend you have your vet show you the correct way. It is not hard to do, but if you do it incorrectly you may do some damage.

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_anal_sacs.html


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Gryff'sMom said:


> So does this mean he will always have this issue?


not necessarilly, the dog i have that has to have it done regularly (monthy or so) had infected/impacted glands when i got her. 

Have them done and then its just a wait and see sort of thing, it may not be needed again for a long time or even at all.

Diet can affect it. Loose stools push less on the glands so they don't get expressed naturally.


----------



## Gryff'sMom (Aug 5, 2008)

Maybe that's it! His stools are kind of loose, still working on the puppy diet thing. 
Maybe once his diet/poo gets a little more regular this will fix itself? A girl can hope...


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Gryff'sMom said:


> Maybe that's it! His stools are kind of loose, still working on the puppy diet thing.
> Maybe once his diet/poo gets a little more regular this will fix itself? A girl can hope...


Since he's still a puppy I wouldn't worry too much about it now. Agree, it just may fix itself.


----------



## Gryff'sMom (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks! This is the greatest site-don't know how my other dogs and I got through it all without such great advice and resources!


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

Since he is a 9 week old puppy I would get a stool sample tested at vet's office to rule out parasites though


----------



## husky21404 (Aug 15, 2008)

today i had to take my dog to the vet because savannah (my husky) was having issues. the vet said that her anal glands were severely impacted and then she expressed ( is that the right word? i think that's what she said) them, gave her a steroid shot for the inflamation and then some antibiotics...should i mention this to my groomer? i have no idea if they have done this to her before, but the vet did say that it would need to be done periodically. i was in the room holding my dog when the vet did it and i do not look forward to smelling that again...i have no words to describe the smell...


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear Savannah is having AG problems, and glad the vet took care of it. Yeah, you will definitely never forget that smell. LOL 

I would ask your groomer about expressing the AG's when Savanah gets groomed. Perhaps she needs your permission first.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Patt said:


> Sorry to hear Savannah is having AG problems, and glad the vet took care of it. *Yeah, you will definitely never forget that smell. *LOL
> 
> I would ask your groomer about expressing the AG's when Savanah gets groomed. Perhaps she needs your permission first.


Everyone _always_ says that.... Is it wierd that i've never noticed any odor?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey consider yourself lucky. LOL


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

The groomers in my area do not express anals unless requested. New groomers anyway. It wasn't taught to me in grooming school, instead we tell the customer to go to the vet. Sometimes I will squeeze lightly if the customer asks me to check it. My coworker showed me the right way since she used to work at a vet. Only about 1% of the clients need it done every time they come in, and my coworker does it instead of me. I heard it can be very expensive for the vet to do it, so it must be done properly, I think!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

0hmyd0g said:


> *The groomers in my area do not express anals unless requested. New groomers anyway. It wasn't taught to me in grooming school, instead we tell the customer to go to the vet.* Sometimes I will squeeze lightly if the customer asks me to check it. My coworker showed me the right way since she used to work at a vet. Only about 1% of the clients need it done every time they come in, and my coworker does it instead of me. I heard it can be very expensive for the vet to do it, so it must be done properly, I think!


I'm glad to hear that, IMO AG's shouldn't be expressed unless needed. If done improperly the dog could be in bigger trouble.


----------

